# Lets see them dog boxes and cb's



## firewalker78 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will be posting pictures of my setup a little later. I like to check out different dog boxes and cb radio setups.  I hope to build a new box this year, going to attempt to copy the build of doghunter4life's box. Thanks for the pictures by the way. Anybody using low band hand held cb radios?? A few of the guys at our club have them for when they get out the trucks on foot to keep up with the race. But I havent been able to locate any around here. If so where did you get yours.??.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a regular double door square tube 4'x4 box with rails and a large water tank mounted inside the box. VHF (icom 2200h) radio in the truck and handheld icom for on foot or on the box. I cannot figure out how to post the pic from my iphone to the forum.

That's not my truck or box in the avatar.


----------



## firewalker78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well thank you grouper, I was starting to think nobody wanted to play with me! Is your handheld low band or b channel capable??


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no idea? Its a ham radio. It receives private frequencies plus VHF frequencies. We buy our channels from the FCC and hunt off those so it's legal. The frequency we normally use is 151.400

The only reason I haven't posted many pics is I can't transfer them and paste them from my phone to photobucket to the forum.


----------



## firefightermpc (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a 3 bay, rail to rail, welded box. I also have a handheld that is low band cape able.


----------



## cml32063 (Aug 15, 2012)

Grouper Throat, how do you buy the Freq from the FCC. We are on the Icoms also and didn't know you can buy the freq.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 15, 2012)

It's one of those business communication channel purchases where it's through a business account and can have 10 authorized people at once on it. Around $70 for 10 years and 3-5 channels per license.

The FCC and FWC cracked down a few years ago so we definitely want to hunt legally on them now. The FCC guy wrote them warnings and then told them how to legally purchase the channels and I wasn't there that particular day so i'm not exactly sure but I do know some details.  

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/how-apply-radio-or-television-broadcast-station#LPFM


----------



## quicktrack72 (Aug 19, 2012)

All 1" aluminum tubing, me and my buddy custom built these just to fit our trucks. I run beagles is why its so low. Also built the diamond plate water tank on top.


----------



## nwfldoghunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*My setup*

2 bay over the rail with collar box. Marine vhf antenna mounted on 1 inch aluminum tube for better reception.


----------



## tjarr001 (Oct 31, 2012)

Custom box I made last year. My hounds like to down a few after a good run...


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine is fairly basic but the water tank was built inside the box. 






I did slap a new coat of paint on it for this year.


----------

